# Is my Pigeon jealous of the dog?



## Florie (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know if anyone experienced this before with a pigeon.
I have a male feral pigeon that I rescued about 6 months ago. He is getting very agrresive with my dog. When I feed my dog he flies down to the floor and goes near her food to discourage her from eating, the dog has to gobble down her food as fast as she can because the piegon stalks her, pecks her ears and even tries to eat her food.(as soon as the dog leaves he has no interest in it. I have to feed the bird at the same time as the dog to keep the bird from attacking her.
Also, when im petting the dog, he comes over cooing and then pecks her really hard, tugging and pulling on whatever skin or fur he can get his beek on..... The dog is terrified and has cried a few times because of the pecks.
But when I am not around, I often find them both standing by the front door waiting for me or my husband to come in. And often see them sitting next to each other when unattended.
I guess my question is..
Is this normal behavior?
Is he jealous of the dog?
Does he think the dog is part of his flock and is just putting her in her place(I don't know how pigeon flocks work)
Has he bonded with the dog or with one of us?
I am not sure if he has bonded with either my husband or I, but he is very vocal with low coos, high coos, coos with an extra *poigh* sound at the end, and a weird low muffle coo that is very creepy sounds like snoring.
, I am not sure how to interpret these sounds Since it is my first experience with a pigeon.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

What interesting behavior! I have no insight, being a neophyte like you. I will be very interested, however, to read the responses to your query.

Where did your pigeon come from? Was he banded or did he bear any other signs of human contact, or was he from the city streets? What is the story of his rescue?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Of course he's jealous of the dog. Pigeons are very proprietary of their humans and you are supposed to love him first, last and only! Poor doggie, though! My pidge demands my attention constantly, but she has to share me with dogs and other birds and has learned to live with that. If he has a cage, you might try putting him in it when you feed him and shutting him in, and then you can let your dog eat in peace and have some pigeon-free attention. I have to do that sometimes when Maggie's especially demanding.


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

That sounds pretty cute, what type of dog have u got?
I posted a question too called "moving house pigeon Cody"


----------



## Abish (Feb 21, 2013)

I have two of these in my apartment, for when I have our two blind pigeons here. They are Chinchilla cages from what used to be Petsmart, and cost us the equivalent of $120 each I believe.


----------



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

I've noticed different pigeon noises 4 different moods like:
Low quiet "brrr/wooo" - a bit scared but not enough 2 fly away, eyes could be wide & feathers flat 
Cody does this when he hears rainbow lorikeets or other noisy birds in the distance 
Long "vooo vooo" - on the nest defending territory when people/birds are further away
"Broootktooo" - people/birds closer 2 territory or while pigeons r chasing something
More intense "broootktkooo" with a higher/faster note at the end when something's right next 2 the pigeon & being more demanding like 2 scare or wanting 2 mate 
"Broootktkooo...vooo" - Cody sometimes does this when he wants me 2 go outside & give him attention
I've also noticed pigeons & doves make a noise after they land somewhere that probably means it's their territory
What do you think?


----------

